# referral for CPT code 90792



## Intimacy4U (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have been searching for any materials from the CMS and NGS website regarding referral request needed for the psychiatric diagnostic CPT code 90791/90792 and can't seem to find it anywhere. I know in the past deleted code 90801 require a referral, but in the LCD from NGS Medicare I don't see this information noted and will like clarification on this if possible. Do anyone know, if a referral is needed in place of service in an adult home, hospital or nursing home?

Any information is greatly appreciated

Thank you,

Yolanda, CPC


----------

